# Just came out of Cerro Gordo trail in PR



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

Some pics


----------



## Mtn Bike Vermont (Mar 8, 2012)

Looks Amazing. I am looking for info on biking in the Dominican Republic. Any leads?


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

Never been there, sorry.


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

This one was from today.


----------



## andymac1025 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey man, looks beautiful! Can't wait to check out these trails next year. Do you live near there? If so how do I get in touch with a group to hang/ ride with when i get there? I'm visiting for the month of January 2013.


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

Let me know when you get here!


----------

